# "Todo dia" e "Todo o dia"



## Madnat

Oi! Estou tentando compreender a diferença neste exemplo: *Ele vem aqui todo dia, mas nao fica comigo todo o dia.*

Por que na primeira parte é "todo dia" y na segunda é "todo o dia", o qual é a diferença? 

Muito obrigado!


----------



## Vanda

Ele vem todos os dias mas não fica o dia inteiro com ele/ela.


----------



## Madnat

Então posso dizer: "toda casa é muito bonita mas a sua nao é"?


----------



## Outsider

Parece contraditório: se a sua casa não é bonita, então não são todas bonitas...


----------



## Madnat

Eu sei, mas poderia dize-lo? (gramaticalmente esta bom?)

Obrigado


----------



## Vanda

Para explicação gramatical sobre ''todo o'' e todo'', queira consultar esta discussão. clique


----------



## gvergara

Aliás, sempre tive essa dúvida. _Todo dia= todo*s* o*s* dia*s*_, mas sempre é possível dizer _tod@ + singular _(sem artigo) para se referer a um grupo inteiro (tod@s+@s+ Plural, por exemplo _Ela vem me vistar *toda semana*/ *toda*_*s as semanas*//  _*Toda pessoa *tem de apresentar a carteira de identidade antes de ingressar __*Todas as pessoas *têm de apresentar a carteira de identidade antes de ingressar_) Em espanhol é possível, mãs acho que apenas em alguns casos.


----------



## marta12

A mim parece-me mais uma questão de diferença entre Portugal e o Brasil, será?
Nós dizemos: 'ela vem-me visitar *todas as semanas*'. *Todas as pessoas* têm de ....' 'Trabalho *toda a semana*' ou seja, trabalho todos os dias da semana, mas 'trabalho *todas as semanas*'


----------



## Istriano

gvergara said:


> Aliás, sempre tive essa dúvida. _Todo dia= todo*s* o*s* dia*s*_, mas sempre é possível dizer _tod@ + singular _(sem artigo) para se referer a um grupo inteiro (tod@s+@s+ Plural, por exemplo _Ela vem me vistar *toda semana*/ *toda*_*s as semanas*//  _*Toda pessoa *tem de apresentar a carteira de identidade antes de ingressar __*Todas as pessoas *têm de apresentar a carteira de identidade antes de ingressar_) Em espanhol é possível, mãs acho que apenas em alguns casos.



*Toda semana = Cada semana* = *Todas as semanas*
*Toda a semana = A semana toda *= *A semana inteira*
*Toda pessoa = Cada pessoa = Todo mundo
Toda a pessoa = A pessoa toda = A pessoa inteira*


Também há expressões fixas:
*todo o mundo =* o mundo todo/inteiro
*todo mundo* = todos, todas as pessoas
*a todo custo* = a qualquer preço  (O dicionário Houais só registra _a todo custo_, e não _a todo o custo_)
_
Nem todo mundo viajou por todo o mundo_.


----------



## englishmania

Em Portugal, dizemos sempre "todas  as  semanas", "todo o  mundo" (mundo e não pessoas).
No entanto, "a semana toda" (=inteira), "o bolo todo" (=inteiro).


----------



## gvergara

_Toda parte_ ou _todas as partes_, mas vejam se olham nesso que encontrei no romance do Saramago, por favor. Donde saiu isso???  Obrigado

__ Entre os cegos havia uma mulher que dava a impressão de estar ao mesmo tempo em *toda a parte*...
___ ...num momento pergunta-se se deve dar o alarme, noutro decide que não [...] em *todo o caso*, pelo sim pelo não, aponta-lhe_
_preventivamente a arma..._


----------



## englishmania

É assim que dizemos em Portugal.  Em toda a parte = em todos os lugares.
Em todo o caso = Em todos /ambos os casos/situações/ De qualquer forma/maneira


----------



## Istriano

englishmania said:


> É assim que dizemos em Portugal.  Em toda a parte = em todos os lugares.
> Em todo o caso = Em todos /ambos os casos/situações/ De qualquer forma/maneira



No Brasil dizemos: _em todo lugar; em todo caso; todo/cada cidadão_ 
No Portugal dizem:_ todo o cidadão.._.(_o cidadão inteiro _)


----------



## gvergara

englishmania said:


> É assim que dizemos em Portugal.  Em toda a parte = em todos os lugares.
> Em todo o caso = Em todos /ambos os casos/situações/ De qualquer forma/maneira


Mas isso apenas quando _todo(s)/a(s)_ vem precedido pela preposição _em_, ou Xuxa cantaria em PtPt _*Todo o mundo* 'tá feliz_????????


----------



## englishmania

Não sei se percebi bem a pergunta.

Um português diria _Estão todos felizes/Está toda a gente feliz /Toda a gente está feliz/a divertir-se_. Não é comum dizer-se _todo o mundo_ no sentido de_ todas as pessoas_.

Mas se disséssemos, seria com o artigo o.


----------



## gvergara

Apesar de você não compreender bem a pergunta, deu-me uma boa resposta, muito obrigado a todos


----------



## Madnat

Muito obrigado! Acho que é um pouco dificil em casos que não são tão claros como "todo dia", mas é só questão de treinar.


----------



## Macunaíma

Importante lembrar que, na fala, a não ser que a pessoa fale escandindo as sílabas, não se percebe a diferença entre "todo mundo" e "todo o mundo", "todo dia" e "todo o dia"; por isso, quando queremos dizer "todo o" preferimos inverter a ordem para "o mundo todo", "o dia todo", etc.


----------



## Istriano

Todo Portugal.
Todo o Brasil.


----------

